# when are you competing next?



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Just wondered when everyone planned on getting on the stage next??

With my injury i'm aiming for 2011 Nabba novice WALES, (hopfully brits too), and UKBFF inters o90Kg WALES (hopefully brits too)

Make my comeback year count

:beer:

Jr


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a club show 29th Nov, then i'll be taking all next year off to work with James L to add size while staying lean.

Hopefully if things go well i'll be doing the novice north area show 2011, depending on how things go then i might do ukbff not sure of the class yet


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

ukbff last qualifer next sept


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

march 2011 nabba and wabba federations as a novice


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nabba SE May 1st.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm hopefully one of the later ones next year, not sure what fed yet.

If i'm not ready by then it will be early 2011!

Got some growing to do this year


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

possibly nabba north first timers in may next year


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Need to add some muscle first, but UKBFF South Coast 2011 u90 Inters is my aim :thumbup1:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

NABBA North East May 15th 2010


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NABBA West in April then if i qualify the NABBA Finals


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> NABBA West in April then if i qualify the NABBA Finals


IF??


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

I've planned to do the leeds ukbff qualifier then off to the brits to do some damage in the classic class 2010! It will be good just dieting the once this time round, two diets in one year is just not a good thing at all, at least I can aim to put some quality tissue over the next 8 months.


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

Aiming for a late Classics qualifier, or the Stars with the aim of 2011 qualification.

As the guy above said, two diets in one year is not the way forward!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Portsmouth show or nabba and IF I qualify a final.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

what and where is the stars comp??


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

johnnyreid said:


> what and where is the stars comp??


This: Sun 15th November 2009 UKBFF Stars of Tomorrow, Hayes

It's just a UKBFF qualifier.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

for the following year is it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnyreid said:


> IF??


never count my chickens mate...


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> never count my chickens mate...


think you would have to mess up bad not to qualify, your one of the top british amateur BB 's!!


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

WBFF world fitness model championships in Canada in September! Rob Riches won it this year


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

2010 midlands birmingham (warrens show) going to do the 100kg class


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

johnnyreid said:


> for the following year is it?


That's right mate; so if you don't like dieting twice in a year, you could do either of the qualifiers after the UKBFF finals and, if you qualify, only have to diet for the finals the following year.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

simonj said:


> That's right mate; so if you don't like dieting twice in a year, you could do either of the qualifiers after the UKBFF finals and, if you qualify, only have to diet for the finals the following year.


That sounds promising for next year see when i get over my injury and how quickly i can get my 3 stone back lol


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

2011 nabba and wabba  i will be winning the juniors.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> 2011 nabba and wabba  i will be winning the juniors.


rather confident son


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Dean00 said:


> 2011 nabba and wabba  * i will be winning the juniors*.


 :whistling:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

wrong attitude to have in this sport!! wont get you very far!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnyreid said:


> think you would have to mess up bad not to qualify, your one of the top british amateur BB 's!!


cheers Johnny it all started this week, i have lost 23lbs since my last cycle i am sure this will come back quickly when i get back on cycle in december...i am sure this will be the same for you once your injury has recovered....


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

johnnyreid said:


> think you would have to mess up bad not to qualify, your one of the top SENIOR british amateur BB 's!!


agreed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB said:


> agreed


not yet mate.....i am older than you yet you seem to be balder than me....go figure:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> not yet mate.....i am older than you yet you seem to be balder than me....go figure:thumb:


How can u see up there? I'm 5"11


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

next year at some stage, inters u90s i imagine....lots of hard between then and now though


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

> rather confident son


sorry if i seem like a confident pr**k im not. Its the n.i one so there wont be that many maby 3-4 tops so why not aim to win for once?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> sorry if i seem like a confident pr**k im not. Its the n.i one so there wont be that many maby 3-4 tops so why not aim to win for once?


i agree mate, dont worry...back yourself


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

Dean00 said:


> sorry if i seem like a confident pr**k im not. Its the n.i one so there wont be that many maby 3-4 tops so why not aim to win for once?


NO WAY!!!! You got to believe in yourself!!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys:beer:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

DB said:


> nabba SE May 1st.


Possibly same here in the first timers show.

Being pushed into doing it but still not 100% sure yet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

DB said:


> How can u see up there? I'm 5"11


Briar told me :whistling:


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> cheers Johnny it all started this week, i have lost 23lbs since my last cycle i am sure this will come back quickly when i get back on cycle in december...i am sure this will be the same for you once your injury has recovered....


I hope so Paul i really do. I have more or less a clean slate now, need to drop some fat and once ready build myself up again hitting my weaker parts more. Not 100% about my symmetry looks a little off atm but it could be because my one side is a lot more defleated to the other.



Dean00 said:


> sorry if i seem like a confident pr**k im not. Its the n.i one so there wont be that many maby 3-4 tops so why not aim to win for once?


I agree with everyone you always need confidence and always go to win, but there's confidence and cockyness try not to get them mixed up, i know a few VERY good bodybuilders who WILL go far regardless purely on genetics but no one likes them because of their big mouth and attitude so they get no favours!!



XJPX said:


> next year at some stage, inters u90s i imagine....lots of hard between then and now though


How much was you on stage dude??


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> I hope so Paul i really do. I have more or less a clean slate now, need to drop some fat and once ready build myself up again hitting my weaker parts more. Not 100% about my symmetry looks a little off atm but it could be because my one side is a lot more defleated to the other.
> 
> I agree with everyone you always need confidence and always go to win, but there's confidence and cockyness try not to get them mixed up, i know a few VERY good bodybuilders who WILL go far regardless purely on genetics but no one likes them because of their big mouth and attitude so they get no favours!!
> 
> How much was you on stage dude??


i weighed myself the sun morn befor the finals and i was 82.5 at 5ft 6/7..... so will be working hard to be at the limit if i step onstage next year


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

am competing in autumn 2010 carnt wait!!!


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

UKBFF stars of tomo in 2 weeks time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lets have it!!!!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

gunit said:


> UKBFF stars of tomo in 2 weeks time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lets have it!!!!


gd luck mate, bring that crazy conditioning


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Maybe, Nabba juniors, north east 2011


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

gunit said:


> UKBFF stars of tomo in 2 weeks time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lets have it!!!!


good luck buddy...long time no speak...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

NABBA Scotland 24th April then IF I qualify for the brits I might skip the UKBFF Scottish and do NABBA Brits first before doing any UKBFF Shows in order to get round the new banning rule.... In which case not sure which UKBFF Show(s)....

If I dont qualify for NABBA Brits then will do UKBFF Scottish on 2nd May.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Nabba and ukbff SE shows in may.

Anyone know a date for the ukbff se show yet?


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll do another show when hell freezes over :tongue: Seriously tho, I have retired from competition myself now but will be prepping other people throughout 2010. I had a lot of success this year with my athletes (two BNBF British title winners both getting Pro cards, one BNBF British 2nd, a UKBFF Leeds winner & British 2nd, plus my own performances) & really enjoyed seeing them achieve their goals & surpassing them.

My diary is already filling up so if anyone was thinking of asking me be quick as I won't take on too many as I'd like to attend each & every show I have someone in. I have only two rules:

1) Work hard & I will have all the time in the world for you

2) Ignore rule 1 at your peril


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Zara-Leoni said:


> If I *dont qualify* for NABBA Brits then will do UKBFF Scottish on 2nd May.


If you don't qualify I'll show my ass in Debenhams window (and I'm offseason now :laugh


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> If you don't qualify I'll show my ass in Debenhams window (and I'm offseason now :laugh


Quoted so you can't delete it :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Please make sure you qualify :lol:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

im going to be doing the intermediate over 90 kg at next years hercules which will be a week after the britain again and I will be round abouts 17 stone with legs this time around everything will start january 25th and will journal my off season and comp prep all I need is the guidance the last 2 weeks best of luck to every one competing in there planned shows


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOCUST said:


> Nabba and ukbff SE shows in may.
> 
> Anyone know a date for the ukbff se show yet?


what nabba class mate?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Briar told me :whistling:


only just saw this.........

hey hey hey dont bring me into this i told u nothing of the sort paul lmao

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

NABBA novice britain finals Nov 22nd


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MissBC said:


> only just saw this.........
> 
> hey hey hey dont bring me into this i told u nothing of the sort paul lmao
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


yes you did just before you told me i was the man for you not that BALD Bazza...... :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes you did just before you told me i was the man for you not that BALD Bazza...... :thumb:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: was that before or after you were giving him **** for kissing me in public


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> yes you did just before you told me i was the man for you not that BALD Bazza...... :thumb:


It's not balding, i's just the faded look 



MissBC said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: was that before or after you were giving him **** for kissing me in public


That's it B.. give him some sh1t


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Will have to requalify for the BNBF finals because my bye has run out so will be probably one of the shows i havent done (scottish or welsh) and do the finals and then possibly do a UKBFF qualifier in the u80kg class just to see how i stack up ( if I can do OK here then I will be much more confident about being a middleweight in the BNBF)


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

hopefully nabba wales 2010.. may 1st... depends what my mrs Uni timetable looks like..... my original plan was to take a year out .. but cant see that happening......although i have promised i will take a year out.... see how it goes... so far everything is going well.... training better than ever..... :thumb:

steve


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

DB said:


> what nabba class mate?


What nabba classes are there?

I've only done 1 show I came second in as a first timer.

And I'm a short **** 5ft 5in so possibly class 4

is there a novice cat?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yep there is a novice category, not sure what the rulings are on that.. i think its not placed top 3 at any show?

dunno?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> What nabba classes are there?
> 
> I've only done 1 show I came second in as a first timer.
> 
> ...


from their site

The MR class will be divided into four height classes (new height classes as of 2.7.2000):

Class 4 Up to and including 1.65m

Class 3 Over 1.65 and up to and including 1.72m

Class 2 Over 1.72 and up to and including 1.79m

Class 1 Over 1.79m

Figure 2 Up to and including 1.63m

Figure 1 Over 1.63m


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

nabba rules



> Item 4 & 5 of previous Area contest rules will apply to any Novice contest; i.e. Novices must not have previously been placed in the first three in an Area novice contest, or have won any OPEN contest. A First-Timer must not have competed before.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> nabba rules





> Item 4 & 5 of previous Area contest rules will apply to any Novice contest; i.e. Novices must not have previously been placed in the first three in an Area novice contest, or have *won any OPEN contest*. A First-Timer must not have competed before.


Did you not win your class and over all at that Solent city thing?

so does that not cancel you nabba novice invite?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Did you not win your Open class at that Solent city thing?
> 
> so does that not cancel you nabba novice invite?


x2


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Not until 2011 - taking 18 months out to make some drastic improvements..... :thumb: :thumb :

Lou


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

clear as mud then, ive never known a first timer to go straight into the mr's after placing in a first timers class.

surely they have the option to be a novice or inter after being a first timer ? no matter where they placed ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

DB said:


> Did you not win your class and over all at that Solent city thing?
> 
> so does that not cancel you nabba novice invite?


no, because i won the novice class and from that i was asked to attend the NABBA novice finals.

The 1st timers class was cancelled as i was there werent enough so i was put in with the novices. That was my 1st and only show to date

your logic is a bit weird mate as why would Mike King give me an invite to the finals if i could not compete LMFAO


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

2011 NABBA southwest and the NABBA british hopefully depends how much mas i can put on


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

MissBC said:


> x2


you win a class...you're invited to the british finals

next year you are no longer allowed to compete as a novice because of the win and qualification to the finals.

simples 

winning a class and not gaining qualification to the finals because you won???

see where i'm heading with the joint logic :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Incredible Bulk said:


> no, because i won the novice class and from that i was asked to attend the NABBA novice finals.
> 
> The 1st timers class was cancelled as i was there werent enough so i was put in with the novices. That was my 1st and only show to date
> 
> your logic is a bit weird mate as why would Mike King give me an invite to the finals if i could not compete LMFAO


Just asking a question mate..


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> see where i'm heading with the joint logic :lol:


no need to get your panties in a twist!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> *clear as mud then*, ive never known a first timer to go straight into the mr's after placing in a first timers class.
> 
> surely they have the option to be a novice or inter after being a first timer ? no matter where they placed ?


I THINK (dnt quote me) if you do nabba 1st timers your next class can be nabba novice unless you then go on and do an open class either with nabba or another fed and place 1st 3 

Pscarb will know better he's more up on this stuff :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I THINK (dnt quote me) if you do nabba 1st timers your next class can be nabba novice unless you then go on and do an open class either with nabba or another fed and place 1st 3
> 
> Pscarb will know better he's more up on this stuff :thumbup1:


an open class as in the overall class?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Where one posts...the other one quickly follows, you two are like a tag team lol

last thing any competitor wants is rumours and false allegations


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Where one posts...the other one quickly follows, you two are like a tag team lol


and ur point is???

bothered...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I THINK (dnt quote me) if you do nabba 1st timers your next class can be nabba novice unless you then go on and do an open class either with nabba or another fed and place 1st 3
> 
> Pscarb will know better he's more up on this stuff :thumbup1:


thats my understanding but its all quite hazy...best to ask on the day and get an answer from the area rep to confirm


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MissBC said:


> an open class as in the overall class?


dnt count as the overall entry was a result of winning a first timers class.

overall isn't counted as a "class" as such it just means he was the best of all the class winners on the day.....

Pscarb...?? You can explain better am sure haha....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> dnt count as the overall entry was a result of winning a first timers class.
> 
> overall isn't counted as a "class" as such it just means he was the best of all the class winners on the day.....
> 
> Pscarb...?? You can explain better am sure haha....


exactly my thoughts...

my initial entry was under the 1st timers as i was a true 1st timer, that was canned as there weren't enough guys to fill out the novices and 1st timers so they merged.

i won the class (novices) and the overall winning an invite to compete in the NABBA novice finals.

I should be allowed by NABBA rules to compete as a 1st timer as this was my initial entry and i havent done any shows since that.

Winning the overall is just that.

Its like saying any intermediate at a UKBFF show winning the overall (judah) has to compete in the Mr class at the final?! Which didnt happen as its not the case and it doesnt work like that.

Initial entry class success qualifies you for that class in the finals.

Even if they said i had to compete in the novices (dont see why they would?) instead of the 1st timers its no skin off my nose as i just want to compete.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I THINK (dnt quote me) if you do nabba 1st timers your next class can be nabba novice unless you then go on and do an open class either with nabba or another fed and place 1st 3
> 
> Pscarb will know better he's more up on this stuff :thumbup1:


in NABBA you are a first timer if you have not competed before......once you have then you can compete in the Novice Class until you have placed top 3 in this class then after that you have to move to the Mr classes...

In Aaron's case he went into the Solent city show as a first timer but due to that class being cancelled he was moved into the Novice class seeing as this show was an entry into the Novice 2 finals held on the 22nd of November and this show is a British final for both first timers and Novice and Aaron was a first timer as the Solent city was in fact his first show he was then given an invite to compete in the first timers class at these finals.......just as James L did 4-5yrs ago.....


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Paul yes long time no speak mate,,i trust u r fully recovered and ready to rock for next yrs spring shows?not long until the nabba season gets underway again,cant believe how fast it goes!!!u attending the stars?

G


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate winding myself up now for the spring shows, what is Dan doing next year??

i won't be attending the stars mate as i will be attending the Novice Britain the week after....

keep going buddy i am sure you will be bang on ....can i ask why your doing the stars?? as a British class winner don't you get a bye into the Britain?


----------

